# replant for alabama?



## jaykelp (Apr 30, 2005)

Is there any way to make sure or prevent this from happening to my remaining three pines or do I replace and go with something else. Besides that what does it cost to replace a tree these days and what factors are there to take into consideration? I have some pictures here to help. I have been told they are dead and need replaced. I have been told that it is Cronartium ribicola, white pine blister rust? Are these white pines? I live in Northern Alabama and I am losing a pine a year. I have four left I would like to save or replace.


----------



## Elmore (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey Jay, I too live in North Alabama and I have seen a few good stands of White Pine but few. They do better further north. It's difficult, from these photos, for me to tell whether these are White Pines. If they are, which I have some doubt, they are in such distress that they don't appear as do healthy young trees located near me. I recommend that you get a good chainsaw and go "postal" on these trees. While you're at it you can take out that Callery Pear also. When your done you can plant some better trees on this site. If your going to install trees you might as well put in some superior species.


----------

